

Internet via overhead lighting - ubasu
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101227/ap_on_hi_te/us_tec_internet_via_lighting/

======
pavel_lishin
> The lights will transmit data to specially equipped computers on desks below
> by flickering faster than the eye can see. Ultimately, the technique could
> ease wireless congestion by opening up new expressways for short-range
> communications.

How much faster? My dad built a new type of ballast to reduce flickering
because it absolutely drives dyslexics up the wall. Plug in a flicker-free
light, and suddenly a lot of dyslexics can read without anywhere near as much
trouble, people's headaches go away, and the light looks better, too -
although that's my subjective opinion on the last point there.

I'd rather run an extra cable and not get a migraine at work.

